# Guess what I just ordered?!!



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

An M-Edge Guardian!!! Yes, I clicked on this morning and they are available. Look out beach, here I come!


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

me too!!!!!


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

What colour did you choose Lisa and mishymac??

I have ordered blue! Now just waiting for the shipping email so I can then stalk fedex for my parcel!!  

I was honestly starting to think it would never come - i'm excited!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Me too....I ordered the blue one! Look out, FedEx, we're all going to be stalking the trucks this week!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Me, too! A cobalt blue is on its way!


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

me too, in blue!!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

congrats


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like the cobalt is the most popular color so far....


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

Me too ... In blue.

They have a code - medgedad - that will take $10 off


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Blue here too, but the coupon code didn't work for me.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Blue is good, but I like green!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I want one but they dont make it for the kindle dx  so sad


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered a red one. My thought was..if it fell in the lake or ocean or stream, I could see it more easily.


----------



## Mikki (Jun 9, 2010)

I ordered red too! . I just had to match my DecalGirl skin though!! (Pink Tranquility)


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I ordered black because I thought it would go with any skin that I happen to be using. So excited!!

The discount code worked for me this morning.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Um, what's a guardian?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Um, what's a guardian?


Well, in this case, it's "the world's first waterproof, floating Kindle case"!!!! [quote taken from M-Edge ad]; 
People have been waiting, sometimes impatiently, for this to be released so it's a huge deal.
I just ordered the blue one, with the MEDGEDAD coupon for $10 off.
Can't wait!!

Here's the URL (http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp) 
and a picture:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Well, in this case, it's "the world's first waterproof, floating Kindle case"!!!! [quote taken from M-Edge ad];
> People have been waiting, sometimes impatiently, for this to be released so it's a huge deal.
> I just ordered the blue one, with the MEDGEDAD coupon for $10 off.
> Can't wait!!


thanks.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your new cases!  Please post some reviews once you have had a chance to try them out.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Woohoo...I just received notice that my guardian shipped and will arrive on Friday!!  Of course I won't be going near water this weekend, but it will be fun to have anyways!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, can't wait to hear what you think of it!

Betsy


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

lol nice

i want one too....


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Woohoo!  I have been waiting for this!  Just ordered the blue one.  Thanks for posting this - I had given up on it being available anytime soon.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl - you could use it in the bathtub?


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone interested in the Guardian should see this:

http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_medge_guardian

It's a mostly positive review, and that's great, but there is a warning that must be noted.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

So, who is going to be the the first to volunteer to through it in the tub water  ?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> Anyone interested in the Guardian should see this:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_medge_guardian
> 
> It's a mostly positive review, and that's great, but there is a warning that must be noted.


I can live with the on/off switch issue because we were aware of it. The weight is awful though--not an issue in my case, since I read on an easel on a bathtub caddy, so I won't have to cope with that. But I'm not at all happy to hear that the screen is shiny--MEdge's website says it uses an anti reflective film, but it doesn't sound very effective.

At this price point, I'll admit I expect a LOT from this case, otherwise it will go back.

(Love the dishwasher test and disclaimer!)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I absolutely love this..... and thanks, LibbyD for the review and additional information!


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am still sad because I can't get if for my DX. You all let us know how you like yours


----------



## Mikki (Jun 9, 2010)

I was hoping to get a tracking number today but no such luck . I paid using Amazon Payments. I wonder if it'll delay my order?


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

I ordered mine in blue....and have my tracking number already!!!!

I can't expect mine until the 15th though, as my new toy is coming to Oz via EVERY possible pitstop between the factory and here........

Gotta say I'm not too concerned about the on/off thing, if I'm reading in the bath or pool etc, I can't imagine stopping long enough for the screen saver to kick in!!

Was good to know that you need to leave the cover 'open' when travelling on a plane due to pressure...I wouldn't have thought of that, and I'll be taking my little gem O/S with me soon, so potentially saved me some heartache there!

I can't wait.....I see a nice long soak in a hot tub in my future.....with my kindle of course!


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

Mikki said:


> I was hoping to get a tracking number today but no such luck . I paid using Amazon Payments. I wonder if it'll delay my order?


I'm wondering the same thing. I used Amazon payments also, and no tracking number as of this morning. I ordered at 10:30am yesterday and chose Expedited---nearly 24 hours later, no word. Meanwhile others are saying it's tracking to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Marine Mom said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I used Amazon payments also, and no tracking number as of this morning. I ordered at 10:30am yesterday and chose Expedited---nearly 24 hours later, no word. Meanwhile others are saying it's tracking to arrive tomorrow!


I ordered mine by 9 a.m. here in Indiana yesterday morning and I received my tracking number yesterday about 5 p.m. I also ordered mine Expedited.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

It looks so cool!  I wish I had a beach vacation coming up, but alas, my vacation will be Paris this year, and I don't think I'm in any danger of dropping my K in the Seine....   I'm envious of all you beach-goers!


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I ordered mine by 9 a.m. here in Indiana yesterday morning and I received my tracking number yesterday about 5 p.m. I also ordered mine Expedited.


KindleGirl, did you give M-Edge your credit card info, or use Amazon Payments? I think the latter might be the problem. Maybe they aren't checking their emails


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I was hoping to get a tracking number today but no such luck Sad. I paid using Amazon Payments. I wonder if it'll delay my order?


Ordered mine the same way, and have heard nothing from M-Edge yet.  Hopefully we'll get notice soon.


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

I emailed M-edge to ask about the delay for Amazon Payments, and received this response:



> When order are processed through Amazon there is a "pending" status on the order. We cannot ship any items while the order is still pending therefore most Amazon.com orders go out in 1-3 business days. Your order is scheduled to be shipped out tomorrow, June 11th. Once your order ships you will receive a shipping confirmation with the tracking information. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.


So I replied:


> Thank you for your response. It would be helpful if there were some sort of disclaimer on the order page when giving the choice between entering credit card information or using Amazon Payments---something along the lines of "Please note: choosing Amazon Payments will delay your order by 48 hours". This would be especially necessary for the many people who have been waiting to use it on upcoming vacations and chose Expedited shipping. Why pay extra for quick shipping when there is a two day hold based on payment method?
> 
> Apparently the customers who paid directly got same day shipping, and it doesn't seem fair that there is no notification of delay for Amazon Payments. By definition, all of your Guardian purchasers are Amazon customers since it is for the Kindle, and it seemed quicker and easier to use existing payment information for my Amazon account.
> 
> You owe it to your customers to make this distinction clear, so that those who want it expedited--and pay extra for the service---would be able to make an informed choice.


We'll see what they say, if anything.
Bottom line: If you want it quickly, don't use Amazon Payments! And it's a waste of money to pay for expedited.


----------



## Mikki (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah - I called this morning and was told the same thing regarding Amazin Payments. I tried to pay directly but kept getting an error on the order form so I gave up and used Amazon Payments.  I guess I should have tried a different browser first. It's really not fair.


----------



## eilenej1 (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see more user reviews.  I want one, but just don't want to spend $80 before I know how people like it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Marine Mom said:


> KindleGirl, did you give M-Edge your credit card info, or use Amazon Payments? I think the latter might be the problem. Maybe they aren't checking their emails


Yes, I used my credit card instead of using the Amazon payment info. Sorry to hear about the delay when using Amazon. That is a bummer and would have been nice if they had noted that. I'm sure some would have chosen other options if they had known that.


----------



## Mikki (Jun 9, 2010)

Meghan in Customer Service at M-Edge just emailed me to notify me that she was able to get my Guardian shipped out today. At least they are doing what they can to rectify the situation...  can't wait to try it out in my pool!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

One thing I noticed when I tried to use Amazon Payments is that it didn't recognize the $10 discount code, so I ordered directly through M-Edge; as far as when I get it, I'm in no big hurry, as I don't have any beach excursions coming up. 
I'm also curious about how people will like them, and specifically how I'll like it ; 

I knew about the lack of accessibility to the on/off switch when they first designed them, and there was a preview of them on Kindleboards; Months ago, I wrote to them about it, mentioning that it seemed that it would be important to be able to access that while reading; I had assumed that the reason they were taking so long for them to be marketable is that they were fixing that; now it seems that may not be true.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks for the review.... It makes me think about waiting a little longer on it.. I admit I want a clear one too to show of skins.. since I don't plan to be near alot of water this summer I can wait it out.. however if I were not in that situation I would probably bite the bullet

I was surpised to find out the weight though.. really good info.. thanks again for posting it


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> One thing I noticed when I tried to use Amazon Payments is that it didn't recognize the $10 discount code, so I ordered directly through M-Edge; as far as when I get it, I'm in no big hurry, as I don't have any beach excursions coming up.


Grrr...so that's why the discount code didn't work for me either. I'm OK with the extra processing time as I prefer to reveal my account numbers to as few places as possible, and I like having Amazon's CS to help back me up. But paying an extra $10 for that privilege is more than annoying. I think MEdge needs to state on their website both the processing delays and the promo code issues inherent in using Amazon Payments.

I did receive a shipping notice a hour or so ago...with no carrier info listed. So who knows what method they opted to use.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I had to use amazon payments because for some reason my debit card does not work on m-edge's website. The discount code was recognized through amazon payments though so at least I was able to save. I guess I'll just have to wait an extra day or two for my order.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered mine through Amazon payments with my credit card yesterday around noon. I received a tracking number on mine today at noon and it is in transit. I used expedited delivery also. Btw, I'm in Illinois.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm glad that I don't need this item. $80 seems very high.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Woo hoo! I paid for mine with Amazon Payments, and it has shipped!  It's supposed to rain this weekend anyway, so I probably won't need it til next week. WHY does it always rain on the weekend, when I want to go to the lake??


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, bummer. Not being able to access the on/off switch is a deal breaker for me.  I wanted this case so that I could read while floating in my pool, but if I'm in the pool, my kids are usually in the pool, too.  This means I will be taking frequent breaks from reading to help them, talk to them, and play with them.  I cannot imagine the frustration of having to get out of the pool and remove the Kindle from the Guardian every time it goes into sleep mode.  I'll be passing on this until they come up with a way to access the on/off switch.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My Guardian was just delivered.....and no, it does not have a way to access the awake/asleep button without opening up the case. It looks really nice and the weight doesn't seem too bad either, considering I would probably have it propped up on my legs or a raft, etc if I was reading in the water. The receipt says you have 60 days from the date of the order for a return or exchange so I'll give it a go and see how I like it.

> M-Edge Guardian


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My Guardian came today, and shortly after getting it, we left for our lake property. It comes with a screen protector and a cord. It's easy to get the K2 into it. Overall, it's a well made case. I didn't find the weight to be bothersome, and there was no reflection in the sun. There is a disclaimer on the inside that says "prolonged exposure to direct sunlight may cause damage." Today was a very hot humid day here--in the 90's and the humidity was probably around 80%. There was no moisture or condensation inside. I did find it inconvenient to have to open the case to turn the K2 on, and I'm not sure how I will like that. With all of the suntan lotion, drinks, and people getting in and out of the water on our dock, an accident could easily happen when I open the case to turn it back on.

Bottom line, I do like the case. I like that there wasn't a reflection in the sun. I like that there was no condensation. I don't like having to open the case to turn on the Kindle.


----------

